# صيانة الآلآت الزراعية



## وريث القيسين (16 مارس 2011)

*صيانة أجزاء الجرار

صيانة القابض

1-التأكد من ضبط المسافة الحرة لدواسة القابض : 
الأهمية ...الحفاظ على قرص القابض من التآكل بفعل الاحتكاك. 
الضبط ...يتم الضبط بحيث تكون المسافة 0.5 :2 بوصة ويعاد الضبط (الكشف عليها) كل 250 ساعة أو حسب تعليمات كتيب التشغيل و الصيانة للمصنع. 

كيفية الضبط :
1- تفك صواميل (صمولة) آليات التشبيب. 

2- تحرك دواسة القابض إلى الوضع المطلوب الضبط عليه.

3- تربط صواميل التثبيت بإحكام.

2 –عدم وضع القدم على الدواسة(الدبرياج) أثناء التشغيل : 

الأهمية...لتجنب تأكل قرص القابض بفعل الاحتكاك في حالة عدم قيام القابض بوظيفته بصورة طبيعية نلجأ لورشة الإصلاح لتشخيص العطل و التعامل معه..



العطل
القابض لا يفصل
السبب : تأكل قرص الاحتكاك & تسرب زيت إلي قرص الاحتكاك
العلاج
يغير بقرص جديد مطابق لمواصفات المصنع ويوازن استاتيكياً علي مخرطة حيث يثبت بين زمبتين وتوضع علامة علي القرص وتدور وتفصل لعدة مرات يلاحظ وضع العلامة والوضع المتغير للعلامة يدل علي سلامة القرص )مستوي تماما) 
و 
ينظف إن أمكن أو يغير ويمنع وصول الزيت المتسرب 
تسرب زيت إلي قرص الاحتكاك

في حالة تواجد نوعيات مختلفة من الأقراص وذات مقاس واحد اختيار القرص الخشن (ذو السطح المجعد) حتى لو كان مرتفع الثمن.






في حالة تأكل قرص القابض من جهة دون الأخرى يكون السبب (تلف مجموعة اليايات) ولعلاج هذه الظاهرة ..(يتم استبدال طاقم اليايات بآخر جديد أصلى) 

بعض الشركات تعتمد إلى صناعة القرص على صورة قطع 

"لقم احتكار" في هذه الحالة وعند التغيير تغير داير قرص الاحتكاك كله. 

عند تثبيت القرص الاحتكاكي للقابض يراعى برشمته جيدا بالعدد الكافي 

وبالكيفية الصحيحة "تثبيت غائر" لتلافى تآكل رؤوس مسامير البرشام 

بفعل الاحتكاك المستمر. 

لاحظ نوعية الأسئلة ... 

&&& العطل ..صوت القابض مثل مفصلات الباب. 

&& السبب .. جفاف الكراسي من الزيت و حدوث احتكاك . 

& العلاج .. تزييت الكراسي الخاصة بآليات الإعتاق. 


صيانة صندوق التروس

- 1. ضوضاء في جهاز نقل الحركة 

السبب 
* مستوى الزيت في الجهاز منخفض 

* تلف أو كسر في التروس 

العلاج
* إملاء الجهاز بالكمية المناسبة من الزيت 

* اكشف على التروس وغير التالف أو المكسر

2- صعوبات تحريك عصا السرعات 
السبب 
* عدم الضغط الكامل على دواسة القابض 

العلاج
* اضغط دواسة القابض حتى نهاية المشوار 

3- سهولة تحريك عصا السرعات مع عدم نقل التروس 

السبب
* صمولة تثبيت عصا السرعات مفكوكة 
العلاج
* تربط الصمولة جيدا وتزنق بصمولة زنق 

4- تسرب الزيت من جهاز نقل الحركة 

السبب
* مستوى الزيت عالي جدا 

* تلف مانع التسرب 

* فقد سدادة التصرف أو تركها مفتوحة 

العلاج 
* فرغ الزيت حتى المستوى المناسب 

* غير مانع التسرب 

* استبداله بسدادة جديد

الجهاز الفرقي 

جهاز النقل النهائي

**أهميته : 

· تخفيض السرعة 

· تخفيض الأحمال والأجهادات الواقعة على أنصاف المحاور 

· توفير خلوص عالي 

ويتم النقل عن طريق جنزير وعجلات مسننة كما هو الحال في بعض الجرارات 

*** صيانة الجهاز : 

1. كل 120 ساعة تشغيل تحقق من منسوب مستوى الزيت في جهاز النقل النهائي 

2. كل 480 ساعة ضع الزيت وأغسل وأعد ملأ صندوق الجهاز النهائي 

3. يشحم بالمشاحم محاور العجل الخلفي 

4. التحريق على الصواميل والمسامير التي تربط صندوق جهاز النقل النهائي 



أجهزة التوجيه والقيادة

** التركيب :



أجهزة القيادة : 

** أهميته.... هو ذلك الجهاز الذي يستطيع من خلالة السائق توجيه الجرار وقيادته 

**صيانة أجهزة التوجية.... 

1. ينبغي تشحيم الوصلات الكروية والمسمارين الرئيسيين لمحوري دوران العجلتين الأماميتين تشحيما جيدا كل خمس ساعات من ساعات العمل 

2. يملأ جهاز التوجيه بكمية من الشحم أو الزيت وينبغي تزويدة في فترات منتظمة 

3. التأكد من وسائل التثبيت المقلوظ والمسامير . 

4. هذا الجزء مخمر تخمير حراري يجب عدم استعمالها إلا على البارد والتخلص من أي تلفيات. 

5. عدم لحام الأجزاء المكسورة لتوفير الأمان وإنما تستبدل بأجزاء أخرى. 

6. عجلة القيادة لها حركة دورانية حرة بمرور الوقت تزداد هذه الحركة الحرة وأقصى قيمة للحركة هي 30ٌ الجرارات وهى تقريبا عرض يد واحدة . 

7. بمرور الوقت تتآكل أسنان القطاع المسنن الوسطي السرعة أكبر من سرعة تآكل الأسنان الطرفية . 

8. يجرى التخلص من اللعب بين الترس الدودي وبين القطاع المسنن بلف القطاع إلى موضع تكون الأسنان به غير متآكل بحيث يكون القطاع كبير يسمح بذلك . 

9. لا ينبغي تجديد بطانة صامولة التوجيه إلا في الورش المتخصصة .


صيانة الإطارات والكاوتش
صيانة الكاتينه
صيانة اليايات والمحاور
صيانة عامه

صيانة الآلات الزراعية 

المحاريث الحفارة

** التعليمات الواجب مراعاتها أثناء التشغيل :

· يجب مراعاة سلامة الشبك الأفقي والرأسي للمحراث مع تعديلة في حالة إذا ما تبين سلامته 

· يراعى ضبط عمق المحراث بحيث يعمل على العمق المطلوب ويمكن تحديد هذا العمق بسهولة بقياس ارتفاع الإطار عن الأرض البلاط مع مراعاة معرفة مقدار زور المحراث أو عمل تدريج على إحدى قصبات المحراث 

· يراعى رفع الأسلحة من الأرض قبل دوران المحاريث مع التأكد بأن عدم أتباع ذلك يعرض المحراث لقوى جانبية لم تراعى عند التصميم وبالتالي تعرض المحراث والقصبات والعجل إلى إضرار عديدة 

· يراعى استخدام الجرار المناسب للمحراث لأمكان الحرث للأعماق المطلوبة مع مراعاة عدم تجاوز هذه الأعماق وفي هذا المجال لا ينصح باستخدام جرارات ذات قوى تفوق القوى المطلوبة لتشغيل المحراث 

· اختيار السرعة الملائمة للحرث مع مراعاة أعلى سرعة يمكن الحرث بها دون أن يؤدى ذلك إلى تحميل الجرار فوق قدرتة ويمكن تحديد الحمل المناسب على الجرار بزيادة سرعات الجرار الأمامية تدريجيا إلى الحد الذي يبدأ معه ظهور دخان أسود كثيف من ماسورة العادم للجرار وتغيير في صوت المحرك أو توقف المحرك تماما وفي جميع الأحوال يتم اختيار السرعة الأقل مباشرة وذلك للاستفادة القصوى من القدرة المتاحة 

** صيانة المحراث الحفار : 

1. يجب الكشف على أسلحة المحراث يوميا والاطمئنان على أنها غير متآكلة وأن أطرافها مدببة وحادة وأن جميعها تلامس الأرض بدرجة واحدة إذا كانت على أرض مستوية ويجب الإشارة إلى أن استخدام الأسلحة المتآكلة يؤدى إلى زيادة مقاومة المحراث مما يتطلب بذل مجهود إضافي غير نافع 

2. يجب التأكد من وجود حبل رفع وخفض المحراث وسلامة جهاز الرفع وذلك لمعاونة السائق في التشغيل السليم للمحراث 

3. يجب التأكد من إحكام رباط جميع الصواميل على المحراث وخاصة تلك التي تربط الأسلحة بالقصبات كما يجب تركيب صواميل أو مسامير جديدة محل المفقودة فورا 

4. يجب التأكد من امتلاء مشاحم وكراسي كرتك المحراث على الإطار 

5. عند انتهاء موسم الحرث يجب تخزين المحراث تخزينا سليما وتنظيف الأسلحة وتغطيتها بطبقة من الشحم أو الزيت حتى لا تصدأ كما يجب أجراء جميع ما قد يتطلب الأمر أجراؤه من إصلاحات على هذه المحاريث أثناء فترة التخزين 


صيانة المحراث المطرحي

أ‌) أثناء تشغيل المحراث : 

· التأكد من ضبط السكين والمقشطة 

· تنظيف البدن كلما التصقت التربة عليه 

· تشحيم كراسي جميع الأجزاء المتحركة مثل كراسي العجلات وكراسي المقاشط 

· التأكد من ضبط الشبك 

ب‌) عند تخزين المحراث : 

· معاينة المحراث قبل تخزينة في نهاية موسم الحرث حتى يكون مستعدا للموسم التالي 

· الإعادة على ربط جميع المسامير مع تغيير التالف منها 

· سن السلاح أو شراء سلاح جديد إذا كان لا يرجى من سنه 

· تغير الأجزاء المتآكلة 

· تنظيف البدن وتغطيته بطبقة من الشحم أو الزيت الثقيل القوام لمنعه من الصدأ 


صيانة المحاريث القلابه القرصيه 


المحاريث الدورانية 

يختلف المحراث الدورانى من حيث تصميمه وإثارته للتربة اختلافا جوهريا عن المحاريث الحفارة أو القلابة وميزته الكبرى هي تجهيزه لمرقد البذرة تجهيزا تاما بعملية واحدة تغنى عن استعمال عدة آلات إثارة من النوع المعروف كالمحاريث والأمشاط والمهارس وآلات التسوية ويتكون هذا المحراث أساسا من أسلحة صلبة أو زنبركية تلف مع عمود أفقي يدار إما بواسطة محرك مستقل أو عمود الإدارة الخلفي للجرار وذلك عن طريق أجهزة نقل ملاءمة وبدوران هذا العامود الأفقي تخترق الأسلحة التربة فيمزق كل سلاح جزءا صغيرا من التربة وينثره خلف المحراث بقوة الطرد على شكل حبيبات صغيرة جدا 

**صيانة المحراث الدورانى ** 

· تشحيم جميع الأجزاء المتحركة يوميا عند الحمل 

· المحافظة على أسلحة المحراث سليمة 

· ربط جميع الصواميل بعد العمل 

· وضع شحم على جميع الأجزاء اللامعة بعد الاستعمال حتى لا تصدأ
الامشاط القرصيه
صيانة آلات الزراعه بالتسطير
صيانة آلات التسميد 
صيانة آلات الرش
صيانة آلات الدراس الثابتة 
صيانة الكومبين

طلمبات الأعماق و صيانة أجهزة الري الحديثة

طلمبات الأعماق : 

عبارة عن طلمبات ذات قدرة POWER عالية جدا أكثر من 20 حصان و تصل إلى 60 حصان ميكانيكي وتعمل هذه الطلمبات بالطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق مولد كهربائي ضخم يعطى 380 فولت ويكون بجوار الطلمبة وتسحب الطلمبة المياه من باطن الأرض من مسافات بعيدة حوالي 50م تحت سطح الأرض و لذلك فهي تتطلب قدرة عالية جدا 

تتكون الطلمبة من : 

1- لوحة الكهرباء 

2- موتوركهربائى 

3- طلمبة السحب والطرد 

4- حدافه 

5- خراطيم ومواسير



الصيانة : 

1- تتوقف القدرة الداخلية على نوع الوصلة بين المضخة والموتور ومنها( كاوتش- قرص- عمود الدوران- وأفضل عدد لفات 2500 لفة توفر 3% ) 

2- تزداد الكفائه كلما كان الحشو عند العمود جيد ويكون من الكتان والحفاظ على العمود من التآكل شيئ ضروري و هذه فائدة الحشو الجيد 

3- ضبط ماسورة السحب والطرد والمراوح إذا وجد عطل بها أو تلف في آي وصلة أو قطع في الوصلات فيمكن أصلاحه أو استبدال الوصلة أما دون ذلك فيجب استدعاء أخصائي صيانة كهرباء وكذلك في حالة الموتور الكهربائي 

4- الحفاظ على العمق المناسب لوضع المضخة (6-9م) 

5- يجب أن يتناسب معدل الاحلال و التجديد مع عملية السحب 

6- اختيار الكيعان المنحنية أفضل من الزاوية القائمة 

7- يجب تركيب المضخة حيث يترك الجزء السفلي منها ملامس للماء 

تسرب المياه من خراطيم و مواسير الطرد : 

يجب أحكام الربط بين المواسير وتبديل الجوانات و استبدالها كلما تطلب الأمر ذلك 

أنواع طلمبات السحب : 

1-طلمبة ترددية أكثرهم شيوعا 

2- طلمبة ترسيه 

3- طلمبة حلزونية 

4- طلمبة طاردة مركزية 

صيانة أجهزة الري الحديثة: 

اخترنا وحدة الري بالتنقيط :






توجد قاعدة عامة في صيانة أجزاء أجهزة الري الحديثة لأنة يلزم تغيير الجزء أو الجهاز المعطل بدل من صيانتة لأن العطل في هذا الجهاز ممكن أن يؤدى إلى فقد كامل في المحصول لأن نظام الري بالتنقيط يتبع فترات زمنية محدودة لا يجب التأخير لذلك يكون تغيير الجهاز أو استبدال أرخص بكثير من صيانتة و فقد المحصول 

صيانة الوصلات و المواسير : 

يجب تجديد الجوانات بين الوصلات كلما تطلب الأمر ذلك للحفاظ على الضغط داخل المواسير وعدم تسرب الماء منها 


صيانة الصمامات و المانومتر : 

عند حدوث عطل في الصمامات أو المانومتر يجب تغييرهم بقطع غيار جديدة خوفا من حدوث انهيار في الطلمبة بسبب الضغط و القدرة حيث أن ثمن الصمام أو المانومتر لا يتعدى 200 جنيه أما ثمن طلمبة الأعماق 15 ألف دولار 

صيانة المصافي و المرشحات: 

يجب استبدال المصافي كل فترة معينة بعد تأكلها و أتساع ثقوبها بالرغم من أنها مصنوعة من الصلب المانع للصدأ (أستانليس) خوفا من انسداد المنقطات بالشوائب ويجب تنظيفها من الشوائب 

بعد فترات معينة يوضع في المواسير محلول فوسفوريك يعمل على أذابة الشوائب في المواسير 

فتح حمامات القفل حتى نهاية الخط وتشغيل الطلمبة لطرد الشوائب خارج المواسير وعند انسداد المنقطات يجب تسليكها بسلك رفيع دون توسيع الثقوب 

حاكم المحرك ENGIN CONTROLLER 

الحاكم هو عبارة عن وحدة تتحكم في السرعة أوتوماتيكيا عند مختلف الأحمال ومن وظائف الحاكم : 

· الحفاظ على السرعة المختارة 

· الحد من السرعات العالية و السرعات المنخفضة 

· إيقاف المحرك إذا زادت السرعة عن الحد المسموح به للمحرك 

أهمية صيانة الحاكم : 

إن منتج الماكينة يختبر المحرك و يختار أعلى سرعة لكل نوع محرك حتى يتم الحصول على القدرة الفرضية مع استهلاك الوقود فمن الملاحظ أنه: 

* إذا أديرت الماكينة أسرع من السرعة القصوى الموصى بها فهذا يحدث تآكل سريع 

· إذا أديرت الماكينة أبطأ من السرعة الموصى بهافهنا يؤدى إلى تولد قدرة أقل من المتاحة مما يزيد من تكاليف التشغيل 

وعلى أي حال فبعض كتالوجات التشغيل تبين متوسط السرعة ما بين 2500- 2600 لفة /دقيقه والحاكم سيكون حالة ضبطة صحيحة إذا كانت السرعة تقع في هذا المدى.​
احتياطيات الأمان 

** لتجنب حوادث وإصابات تشغيل الجرار : 

يجب قراءة كتيب التشغيل بعناية واهتمام قبل تشغيل الجرار ومن الضروري مراعاة ما يلي : 

1. ضرورة تزويد الجرار بكابينة أو إطار واقي مظلة لحماية السائق في حالة انقلاب الجرار 

2. الجرارت المزودة بكابينة أو مظلة إطار واقي لحماية السائق يجب استخدام حزام المقعد معها 

3. عدم استخدام حزام الأمان لسائق الجرارات غير المزودة بكابينة أو إطار واقي للسائق 

4. يجب استخدام يد وسلم الجرار أثناء الصعود أو النزول من الجرار لتفادي السقوط الذي ينجم عنه كسور وجروح 

5. الجرارات المزودة بلودر أمامي يتحتم فيها تركيب إطار واقي للسائق لتجنب حدوث إصابات للسائق أثناء العمل 

6. عدم السماح لأي شخص بالجلوس بجانب السائق حتى تتاح الحرية التامة للسائق في تشغيل وقيادة الجرار 

7. ضرورة مراعاة وجود اللوحات الإرشادية والعلامات بأماكنها على جسم الجرار وأتباع التعليمات المدونة بها مع ضرورة تنظيفها بصفة مستمرة لوضوح رؤيتها وقرأتها بسهولة 

** إتباع تعليمات الأمان أثناء أعمال الصيانة لتجنب الحوادث منها : 

· عدم التدخين نهائيا أثناء تزويد الجرار بالوقود لتجنب حدوث الحرائق مع الالتزام بتزويد الجرار بالوقود وهو بارد 

· عند الكشف على البطارية وإجراء الصيانة يجب عدم إشعال أي لهب قريبا من البطارية لتجنب حدوث اشتعال 

· ضرورة إيقاف الجرار تماما وإبطال المحرك وعدم ترك مفتاح التشغيل بالجرار قبل إجراء أعمال الصيانة بكافة أنواعها 

· الالتزام باستخدام أنواع الزيوت الموصي بها من الشركة المنتجة للجرار حيث إن دورة تزييت تعمل بنظام الضغط والتي يتطلب عدم إجراء أي أعمال صيانة أو ضبط لدورات التزييت أثناء تشغيل محرك الجرار 

** إتباع تعليمات الأمان قبل تشغيل الجرار وأثناء العمل يجنب الأشخاص كثير من الحوادث ومن هذه التعليمات : 

1. التأكد أن فرملة اليد في وضع تشغيل 

2. ضرورة وضع ذراع تشغيل عمود الإدارة الخلفي للجرار في وضع الفصل إيقاف 

3. ذراع تشغيل أذرع الجرار الهيدروليكي في وضع أسفل 

4. وضع جميع أذرع تشغيل صمامات الهيدروليكي للجرار في وضع محايد عدم التشغيل 

5. التأكد أن ذراع الفتيس لصندوق التروس في وضع محايد 

6. يحذر على السائق تشغيل المحرك للجرار في وضع الوقوف بجانب الجرار وضرورة التشغيل أثناء الجلوس بمقعد القيادة 

7. يحذر النزول أو الصعود إلى الجرار أثناء السير أو التشغيل وفي حالة الضرورة للنزول يجب إيقاف الجرار وشد فرملة اليد وإبطال المحرك 

8. عدم تشغيل الجرار داخل الأماكن المغلقة والتي لا تتوفر بها وسائل تهوية جيدة حيث إن الغازات المنبعثة من الشكمان قد ينجم عنها الوفاة أو الاختناق 

9. ضرورة إيقاف الجرار فورا عند الشعور بأن جهاز التوجيه للجرار لا يعمل بكفاءة أو أن السيطرة عليه غير ممكنه 

10. عند إيقاف الجرار عن العمل يلتزم السائق بخفض العدة الملحقة على الأرض 

11. ضرورة وضع الأثقال الأمامية للجرار عند شبك المعدات الملحقة لضمان سلام التشغيل 

12. الالتزام بضرورة استخدام الإرشادات الضوئية أثناء السير أو الدوران أو الوقوف التام 

** إتباع وسائل وإرشادات الأمان عند استخدام الكيماويات بواسطة الآلات الزراعية : 

تعتبر أهمية إتباع إرشادات السلامة والصحة المهنية من الأمور الهامة لتجنب الحوادث التي تحدث في أي لحظة أثناء تشغيل المعدات والمخاطرة تكون أكبر عند استخدام تطبيقات الكيماويات بواسطة الآلات الزراعية وخاصة أن هناك أنواع من المخاطر نوضحها فيما يلي : 

· المخاطر الشائبة لاستخدام الجرارات والمعدات 

· مخاطر خاصة بالآت استخدام المواد الكيماوية 

· مخاطر تداول المواد الكيماوية بكافة أنواعها 

** وحدوث أي مخاطر نتيجة عدم إتباع إرشادات السلام المهنية قد يؤدي إلى: 

1. حوادث تؤدي إلى الإصابة أو القتل 

2. حوادث ينجم عنها ضياع للوقت والمال 

3. حوادث قد ينجم عنها تلوث للبيئة 

وتنقسم الحوادث الناجمة عن استخدام الكيماويات إلى مجموعتين من العاملين السائقين : 

أولا... وهي التي لا تتوفر لديها المعرفة بالمخاطر التي تنجم عن استخدام الكيماويات دون مراعاة وسائل الأمان 

ثانيا... وهي التي تعلم مخاطر التعامل مع المواد الكيماوية ولكن يؤدون العمل بدون تركيز أو نتيجة للتسرع أو أي مسببات أخري 

ولتفادي حوادث التعامل مع المواد الكيماوية لابد أن يتذكر الشخص مخاطر هذه المواد والمعرفة التامة بالمعلومات والإرشادات والحصول على الخبرة الكافية عن طريق البرامج التدريبية في مجال الآلات الزراعية والكيماويات وإتباع إرشادات السلام المهنية الموجودة على الجرارت والمعدات وكذلك إرشادات الاستخدام والتعامل مع الكيماويات الموجودة على جدار العبوات ويتطلب من العاملين في هذا المجال ضرورة الالتزام بارتداء الملابس الواقية والمطابقة للمواصفات القياسية الحذاء ‘ الأوفر ول ‘ النظارة الواقية ‘ فلاتر الهواء ‘ القفازات ​
​

​مجهود المبدع دائماً .. م.نيودريل




... وريثكـ​
​

​
*​


----------



## الزين ابو احمد (10 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا. ارجو توضيح ضبط الدقيق لاجهزة الليزر فى عمليات تسطيح التربة والحسابات


----------

